# The 'Spanish Stonehenge' Is Above Water for the First Time in 50 Years



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Just love this critical thinking....

'Sometimes labeled the "Spanish Stonehenge," the Dolmen of Guadalperal is a large circle of *about* 150 standing stones, some more than 6 feet (1.8 meters) tall, arranged around a central, open oval. Archaeologists *speculate* that the structure was built in the *4th or 5th millennium* B.C. (*possibly* making it thousands of years older than Stonehenge in England). The mysterious megalith *may* once have supported a massive stone cap that enclosed the space for ritual uses'

Another expert fairy story. 

About, speculate, may....

This could have been put together 50 years ago for a laugh.

Dating? These guys haven't got a clue.

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-09-21 10:20:29Reaction Score: 2


Agree. It's all a sham. Same as Stonehenge. All one big theme park.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-10-26 01:25:57Reaction Score: 5




zxcv0 said:


> Agree. It's all a sham. Same as Stonehenge. All one big theme park.


Perhaps literally. It could be the last civilization's version of a Disney World attraction. Or a parking garage, or the foundation of an apartment building. But no, they'll call it a temple, and tell us which concrete blocks are aligned to the solstices and equinoxes.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-10-26 09:47:51Reaction Score: 1




BrokenAgate said:


> Perhaps literally. It could be the last civilization's version of a Disney World attraction.


Why last civilisations?  I think it could be one of _this_ civilisation's attractions.  Like museums.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-10-26 13:55:17Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Why last civilisations?  I think it could be one of _this_ civilisation's attractions.  Like museums.


Seems a bit odd that this thing is supposedly thousands of years old, and in all that time, nobody found it. Also, "about 150"? Doesn't look like there's more than 40 or 50 of them actually standing. IF they are man-made, they could have been paving stones on a road, or the concrete floor of a warehouse.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nanukoDate: 2019-10-27 06:39:04Reaction Score: 1


I played standing stones a lot many years ago , but now, in my fifthies...

Photos below are about  370 miles from Guadalperal. Maybe it's a child's joke, maybe have been giants, may be it`s result of 1,000,000,000 years of continuos erossion (official version, of course)... May be nothing of this stuff is true.


At least we have legends with giants, treasures, megalithic calendars, pilgrims, NW orientation... and, best of all,  a fantastic place to spend a couple of hours in nature.
Thanks for the article.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BalibrewDate: 2020-04-22 08:00:41Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Just love this critical thinking....
> 
> View attachment 29603'Sometimes labeled the "Spanish Stonehenge," the Dolmen of Guadalperal is a large circle of *about* 150 standing stones, some more than 6 feet (1.8 meters) tall, arranged around a central, open oval. Archaeologists *speculate* that the structure was built in the *4th or 5th millennium* B.C. (*possibly* making it thousands of years older than Stonehenge in England). The mysterious megalith *may* once have supported a massive stone cap that enclosed the space for ritual uses'
> 
> ...


Dont throw the baby out with the bath water


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-04-23 10:39:35Reaction Score: 3


My wife and I lived in Soria, Spain for a while back in the 2006ish days. It was near a place called St. Esteban de Gormaz and Burgo de Osma. Some friends took us to a massive site that had been recently unearthed, of a vast underground city. Part of it was visible above ground back then, but the underground excavations were cordoned off. Anyway, like a complete muppet, I never took any photos and now I can't even remember the name of the site, which is a terrible shame because shortly after we left the underground city was covered in and the site was made to look like there was never anything there.

My point is that there are many genuine 'megalithic', mysterious sites in Spain, but they are ruthlessly obliterated. There's even what has been claimed as the site of Atlantis in the Doñana National Park. In fact my wife and I were scheduled to go there recently. but the imprisonment put paid to that. Spain is a big place and there are still many relatively unexplored areas. The Pyrenees, for example, hides many wondrous things.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-23 13:12:16Reaction Score: 0




Felixnoille said:


> My wife and I lived in Soria, Spain for a while back in the 2006ish days. It was near a place called St. Esteban de Gormaz and Burgo de Osma. Some friends took us to a massive site that had been recently unearthed, of a vast underground city. Part of it was visible above ground back then, but the underground excavations were cordoned off. Anyway, like a complete muppet, I never took any photos and now I can't even remember the name of the site, which is a terrible shame because shortly after we left the underground city was covered in and the site was made to look like there was never anything there.
> 
> My point is that there are many genuine 'megalithic', mysterious sites in Spain, but they are ruthlessly obliterated. There's even what has been claimed as the site of Atlantis in the Doñana National Park. In fact my wife and I were scheduled to go there recently. but the imprisonment put paid to that. Spain is a big place and there are still many relatively unexplored areas. The Pyrenees, for example, hides many wondrous things.


Wow!  was it said WHY they covered it?


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-04-24 10:28:39Reaction Score: 0




Red Bird said:


> Wow! was it said WHY they covered it?


No never, it just vanished. I think there may be a few stone walls left protruding from the side of a hill, but nothing else to indicate what lies underneath. I'm really annoyed with myself for not being able to remember the exact location. I've spent hours looking on Gurgle Earth, but found nothing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-24 13:33:11Reaction Score: 1


i cannot help but think the spanish people before the romans were pretty durn efficient. this is what the romans found when they arrived. beautiful isn't it. not a first attempt at land management i'll bet. 



peace


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-04-25 10:30:04Reaction Score: 2




ShemTov said:


> this is what the romans found when they arrived


Wow, those Roman cameras were pretty good.


----------

